# Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Februar 2009)

*Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor


----------



## DiWeXeD (9. Februar 2009)

*Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Hmm, sieht irgendwie aus wie der Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner


----------



## tobybrueck (9. Februar 2009)

*Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Sieht mir sehr nach 'nem umgelabelten und mit anderem Kühler versehenem EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner mit alternativem Lüfter aus.
EDIT:
Zu langsam


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. Februar 2009)

*Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

super an nehme den ekl groß glockner und schreib revoltec drauf .wie sinnfrei

selbst der lüfter is der gleiche


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Hehe, ratet mal was ich zu dem Kühler schreiben wollte. 
Eigentlich ist dieser Umstand Anlass zur Freude, schließlich ist der Groß Clockner P/L-Tipp der PCGH. Vielleicht ist dieses Exemplar noch etwas günstiger oder die Ausstattung besser. S1366-Support hätte ich mir allerdings gewünscht...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Also ist es nciht nur mir aufgefallen 


Mal schauen ob der auch so gut kühlt wie der Groß Clock'ner


----------



## Der Dudelsack (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Die 19dbA können aber bei 2000rpm nicht sein!!!


----------



## Fransen (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*



DiWeXeD schrieb:


> Hmm, sieht irgendwie aus wie der Alpenföhn Groß


An den habe ich auch direkt gedacht, nachdem ich den Revoltec gesehen habe.

Daneben dann noch den Aerocool DCC-C1200 und wir hätten Drillinge.


----------



## Demcy (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Habe wir schon der ersten april?

Also ist das eig nen *"Revoföhn Gross Clockner Alpencool Blue Edition DCC-C1200"*? oder wie? Haben die sich das Nvidia abgeguckt mit der umlablerei ?


----------



## Zoon (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Sieht eigtl wie ein Xigamtek aus, nur in weiß.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

ICh finde dier sieht wirlich aus wie ein ekl


----------



## !nFlames (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Der schaut genauso aus wie mein EKl GC BLue... bloß ohne Vollkupfer Boden...
genau des gleiche Haltesystem hat er auch.. lol


----------



## Der Dudelsack (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Wenn der die gleiche Kühlleistung wie der GC hat dann wird das der P/L Tipp.
Der ist 5,- günstiger als der ekl


----------



## Dark Mark (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Und wo ist jetzt der Test ?


----------



## Uziflator (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Das ist echt dreist drei gleiche Kühler nur mit einem andern namen.


----------



## Fransen (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*



diedudelsack schrieb:


> ICh finde dier sieht wirlich aus wie ein ekl



Hier mal alle im Vergleich zu dem Revoltec.
ICh muss meine Aussage aber korrigieren, mit dem "normalen" Clockner sind es sogar Vierlinge.

EKL Groß*Clockner- EKL Groß*Clockner BE- Aerocool DCC-C1200


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*



Fransen schrieb:


> Hier mal alle im Vergleich zu dem Revoltec.
> ICh muss meine Aussage aber korrigieren mit dem "normalen" Clockner sind es sogar Vielinge.
> 
> EKL Groß*Clockner- EKL Groß*Clockner BE- Aerocool DCC-C1200



lol sehr dreist. finde ich schon als frechheit
wie bei der Autobranche, da gibt es auch nur noch abkupfern.


----------



## Gast20150401 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Man,wo ist der denn schon wieder abgekupfert worden.Haben die nichts neues auf Lager mehr,das immer das selbe raus kommt.Meine Benotung würde lauten: Unbefriedigend.


----------



## KriegerDesLichts (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Lustig, aber so lange sie billiger als das Original sind ist das für den Käufer ja keine schlechte Sache.


----------



## lumi (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

ich weiß ich bin der zwanzigste, aber der sieht aus wie mein groß glockner. da ist form, befestigung und was weiß ich noch alles gleich


----------



## der-sack88 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Es gibt da doch noch mehr, in einer PCGH war doch noch so einer. Hat u.a. den Test gegen den Orochi gewonnen. Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr wie der hieß und find den jetzt auch nicht auf die schnelle, aber da war was.


----------



## Modstar (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Frechheit! 
Morgen mach ich nen riesen Thread auf und sag."Ich habe das Modstar-Sandwich erfunden."
Seht mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXTREME (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*



lumi schrieb:


> ich weiß ich bin der zwanzigste, aber der sieht aus wie mein groß glockner. da ist form, befestigung und was weiß ich noch alles gleich


 
Eine Unverschämtheit aber auch und dann auch noch 5€ günstiger bei zu erwartend gleichen Leistungen. Frechheit .


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Hmm also irgendwie kommt der auch mir bekannt vor  Sicher das der nicht von Nvidia ist ?


----------



## sinthor4s (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

wie natürlich schon jeder bemerkt is das ein GC mit anderem namen
und namen... natürlich is das dreißt aber wozu haben wir denn 
schon ma freie marktwirtschaft.. viel schlimmer find ich das 
die firmen und ihre entwicklungs abteilungen scheinbar urlaub machn
und sihc nix neues einfalln lassen wolln um uns noch ein bisschen geld aus
den rippen zu leiern... naja gut dann geht das geld halt eine neue graka... fertig aus

btw: wer hat nun eig das patent


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Eben

Warum sagt ihr alle Frechheit?
vlt hat EKL den auch irgendwo gekauft.....

komisch das 3 Hersteller den "selben" kühler haben..


----------



## riedochs (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Das ist wie ueberall. Einer entwickelt und verkauft das ganze noch als OEM Produkt um die Kosten schneller wieder drinnen zu haben.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

und noch einer 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » SilenX » SilenX IXC-120HA2 Heatpipe CPU Cooler - 120mm


----------



## rabensang (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Revoltec Pipetower Pro: Neuer CPU-Kühler im Testlabor*

Der Kühler wird von Revoltek, Ekl und Aerocool verkauft#

Der Silenx fällt raus, da er nur zu 90% indentisch ist.


----------

